
Court battle over GrubHub driver’s pay could have big impact on “gig economy” - gfredtech
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/first-case-over-workers-rights-in-the-gig-economy-heads-to-trial/
======
kevin_b_er
Does the "gig economy" really do much besides pay under minimum wage and shift
most risk onto the independent contractors?

~~~
smallgovt
Yes, it provides roughly a million workers with part-time income amounting to
$xx billion per year.

Given the relatively unrestricted ability to quit these positions at any time,
it's safe to assume these workers had no better alternative. And, without the
gig economy, either would not have work or would be working in lesser
desirable positions.

Does it suck that so many people don't have better income alternatives? Yes.

Should these companies be forced to pay higher wages? Possibly.

Would the world be a better place if these companies never existed? No.

~~~
damnfine
You just made the textbook argument against minimum wage (assuming at-will
employment). Which does hold water, however unpopular. The real argument seems
to be if we continue to try to make protections for workers 'sensible', or let
the market decide, and to what extent.

